# Silvia v3 blown boiler



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi I have a good friend with the above. He says he has blown the boiler and thinks it is quite common on these (though I do not know!). He is going to check if it is the element tonight, and presuming it is, has anyone any advice or spares or has anyone dealt with this bunch

http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=283737


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I got my wooden portafilter handles done by the guy (apparently by a contact of his rather than by him personally). Took quite a while and communication a bit hit and miss at times but prices very reasonable and delivery covered as it took longer than expected so can't complain. Think fixing machines is what he personally does though so timelines more under his control.


----------



## davies77 (Jan 25, 2015)

Not being a servicer, yes on very long runs you could run dry, which will kill your element quickly, but I think theres enough water in there to make quite a bit of steam. A more likely option is that they are not primed after steaming, which lead them to boil dry.

Thanks,

George Davies

MoreThanMaintenance.co.uk


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

If I ever had to replace the boiler on mine I would look into the feasibility of using a V4 boiler.

I don't know if the two are interchangeable, but worth looking into it as the V4 boiler uses an heating element that can be independently replaced.


----------

